# Do male convicts get Koks???



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey Guys,
My fiance has a couple of pink convict cichlids, one a male and one a female. I have never seen a male convict cichlid with a kok so I wasn't sure if this is normal or if she may have gotten some other cichlid that just looks like a convict. Anyhow, do they get koks (nochul hump i think it may also be called).

See these pics as a reference (he's only a little guy but the bump is huge).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well i got right around 30 different cons right now and alot of them are starting to develop.so the answer i guess would be yes.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

yes cons do get humps,my uncles black cons have some huge ones.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They sure do. I've seen it on tons. Especially the more mature ones that are actually put into appropriate sized tanks and allowed to grow closer to their 6" potential.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

Arent Koks a type of FH? Nice fish tho Genin!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Arent Koks a type of FH? Nice fish tho Genin!


just what the asians call a big ass hump on the forehead :laugh:


----------



## Us_Army_wife (Dec 4, 2005)

yes the male cons do and will develope this bump on there head. it is very normal and nothing to worry about


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

ok cool. she currently has them in a 40g tank so i bet they'll get the 6" they should be. thanks for the info guys and gals.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

effin a genin... effin a


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Convicts do develop nuchal humps. Only flowerhorns get the cool nickname of 'kok' for their nuchal hump


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

my fishes Kok is bigger than yours


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

lemmywinks said:


> Convicts do develop nuchal humps. Only flowerhorns get the cool nickname of 'kok' for their nuchal hump


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Ive seen A JD with a bump but that thing was a dinosaur (in age).

Yes [male] convicts do grow bumps when the grow up.


----------

